# My LBS has a new.......



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Orca M50 on the lot you might say! Wow what a beautiful "ma-sheen"!

If only I needed a new ride. My Orca BRV with full Force upgrade is a "ma-sheen" too!

Plus I have less than the $3900 they are asking for this beast in my matte finished beauty!


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

I am just curious...is it the M50D (disc brake option)? I, too, have less than $3900 to spend on a bike at the moment lol. I have been looking at the M30 and M30D as well. Not crazy about going back to Shimano componentry after making the change to SRAM last year. I did see a hella good price at Competitive Cyclist for the 2013 Orca Bronze with Rival parts. Half price @ $1264!


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Jen_I_Am said:


> I am just curious...is it the M50D (disc brake option)? I, too, have less than $3900 to spend on a bike at the moment lol. I have been looking at the M30 and M30D as well. Not crazy about going back to Shimano componentry after making the change to SRAM last year. I did see a hella good price at Competitive Cyclist for the 2013 Orca Bronze with Rival parts. Half price @ $1264!


That is the bike I bought as well back in Septemeber and changed out all the Rival to Force. Sold the Rival and Apex crank to recoup some jack!


----------

